# Hardware der PS3 in PC verbauen?



## Riot_deluxe (19. Mai 2010)

Ist es von den Anschlüssen und der Kompatibilität her möglich Festplatte und Blueray-Laufwerk aus der PS3 in einen PC zu verbauen?


----------



## Askard (19. Mai 2010)

Festplatte denk ich schon
is ne Standart 2,5" SATA

Blu-ray-Laufwerk weiß ich nicht 
hatte bisher noch nicht das bedürfniss meine PS3 auseinander zu bauen


----------



## Riot_deluxe (19. Mai 2010)

So weit, so gut! Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## feivel (20. Mai 2010)

ist es nicht billiger einfach ein blu-ray laufwerk zu kaufen?


----------



## computertod (20. Mai 2010)

billiger schon, aber dann ist ja der Bastelfaktor nicht gegeben^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Mai 2010)

Naja vllt hat seine PS3 den Geist aufgegeben und er will die Teile noch verwerten?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (20. Mai 2010)

Ich würde von einem Bekannten seine kaputte PS3 für 40€ bekommen... 

120Gb-Festplatte und Blueray-Laufwerk für 40€ wären ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## doceddy (20. Mai 2010)

So ein LW lässt sich bei eBay ganz gut verkaufen. Afaik bekommt man dafür noch über 60€


----------



## Ahab (20. Mai 2010)

Ich würde das Bluray Laufwerk ggf. auch bei Ebay verscheuern. Die Anschlüsse dürften vielleicht sogar passen, doch beim Formfaktor wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich denke nicht dass Konsolenhardware den geläufigen Normmaßen unterworfen ist.  Darüberhinaus dürfte die Firmware mit Windows ebenfalls Probleme haben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Mai 2010)

Einfach ausbauen, und testen. Wenns nicht geht, bei Ebay verticken.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte erst, du willst die gesamte Hardware in ein PC-Gehäuse verfrachten. Das wäre mal ein geniales Projekt. ^^


----------



## Mufflon (20. Mai 2010)

hatn Kumpel von mir, hatte eine PS3 auf der Straße gefunden die jemand weggeschmissen hat, weil sie "anscheinendkaputt" war aber musste nur resetet werden, da kein Gehuse dabei war hat er sie in einen ATX Tower gepackt


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Mai 2010)

Mufflon schrieb:


> hatn Kumpel von mir, hatte eine PS3 auf der Straße gefunden die jemand weggeschmissen hat, weil sie "anscheinendkaputt" war aber musste nur resetet werden, da kein Gehuse dabei war hat er sie in einen ATX Tower gepackt


Laber nich


----------



## Mufflon (20. Mai 2010)

Doch nachteil ist bloß wird ******* heiß das wir uns einen Luftkanal bauen musste da sonst die Wärme sich im Gehäuse staut


----------



## HolySh!t (20. Mai 2010)

Lool Glück muss man echt haben im Leben


----------



## thysol (22. Mai 2010)

Die Festplatte muesstest du im rechner weiterverwenden koennen. Bei dem Blu-ray Laufwerk weiss ich nicht. Die Konsolen Hardware ist ja nicht zum austauschen gedacht. Die Firmen wollen einfach massentaugliche Hardware verticken. Die muessen die Produkte nur anpreisen dass die heutzutage "*in*" sind. Die Mitrenner der Masse sprinten dann direkt in den naechsten Laden.


----------



## »EraZeR« (23. Mai 2010)

Mufflon schrieb:


> hatn Kumpel von mir, hatte eine PS3 auf der Straße gefunden die jemand weggeschmissen hat, weil sie "anscheinendkaputt" war aber musste nur resetet werden, da kein Gehuse dabei war hat er sie in einen ATX Tower gepackt



Der soll mal bitte Bilder davon machen die du hier dann postest!


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich an eine Kaputte PS3 ram käm würde ich auch gucken ob man die reparieren kann, gucken was das kosten würde und sonst auschlachten. Ich denke schon das man das Blu Ray laufwerk irgent wie im PC verbauen kann, vielleicht muss man löten aber es ist bestimmt schaffbar.


----------



## xeonking (23. Juni 2010)

hdd geht ohne probleme, das laufwerk würde eher nicht vom PC erkannt werden wegen der Firmware falls man es überhaupt angeschlossen bekommt!


MFG XeonKing©!!!


----------



## KOF328 (23. Juni 2010)

will auch bilder vom tower sehen 
@topic ersteller: nicht quatschen, machen!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Juni 2010)

beim laufwerk haste ein anschluss problem sowie ein stromproblem.
mit welcher spannung läuft das Blue ray laufwerk 12 oder 24 oder 18volt.
sehr wahrscheinlich 12v.
aber wie anklemmen,das kabel ist nicht genormt an atx standart also weisste nicht was plus oder minus ist oder erde,wechselstrom oder gleichstrom.lass das mit dem laufwerk die festplatte kannste brauchen.


----------



## Larson (28. Juni 2010)

> beim laufwerk haste ein anschluss problem sowie ein stromproblem.
> mit welcher spannung läuft das Blue ray laufwerk 12 oder 24 oder 18volt.
> sehr wahrscheinlich 12v.
> aber wie anklemmen,das kabel ist nicht genormt an atx standart also  weisste nicht was plus oder minus ist oder erde,wechselstrom oder  gleichstrom.lass das mit dem laufwerk die festplatte kannste brauchen.


 Was zum???!?!?!?

Wechselstrom? Erde? Das ist ja kein Kühlschrank.

Ich denke nicht, das dass Laufwerk so eine Spezialanfertigung ist. Zur Not kann man sich auch herausmessen wo welche Spannung anliegt. Insofern die PS3 sich noch einschalten lässt.

18V/24V WTF


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube auch nicht das das Laufwerk vom 12V+5V Standard abweicht.


----------

